# Recommendations on a Die Grinder



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

For an air powered one, I've had good luck with Chicago Pneumatic and Ingersol Rand. But you'll pay for them. If you want cheap, the Harbor Freight 92144 looks like every other cheap die grinder. They make another (52847) that indicates ball bearings. I guess that means the first one uses bushings. My experience with cheap die grinders is that they work fine for a while, then they don't. The plastic vanes inside disintegrate. A few drops of oil in the air fitting, every time you use it, makes them last longer.

I've never used an electric die grinder. Based on reports and experience with other Harbor Freight electric tools, it will probably work OK until it bursts into flames in your hand. ;^)

Pay attention to the chuck on whatever you buy. Not much room for error at 22,000 rpm. The chucks that look like a drill chuck DON'T WORK. The stamped steel "wrenches" that come with the collet chucks are worthless. So make sure the collet will accept a real open end wrench.

The stones that come in the HF kits scare me. I'd hate to be there when one explodes at 22K RPM.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

for home use, i like electric. unless its in the garage and you have a compressor in there. 

and don't be so hard on HF tools. i have many, and most work very well. my HF air ratchet works better than the snap-on used to have.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> for home use, i like electric. unless its in the garage and you have a compressor in there.


Agreed. Unless it's a BIG compressor. Die grinders have a fairly large air consumption rate and most homeowner type compressors will not keep up with the demand. And Harbor Freight tools are not that bad at all. They aren't professional grade and certainly are priced accordingly.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What do you plan on doing with it?
How often will you be using it?


----------



## jrepp44 (Jan 6, 2010)

joecaption said:


> What do you plan on doing with it?
> How often will you be using it?


I need to elongate sixteen 5/8" slots in 1/4" mild steel (adding about 3/8" in length to each slot). Don't have much other use for it right now.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Hard to say without knowing exactly what you have, but it sounds like you could mark the center, drill an overlapping 5/8" hole, preferably with a drill press, then use a file, or a die grinder if you still want one, to remove the burr on each side.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

In a pinch, I have taken the base off a trim router and used it as a die grinder.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Missouri Bound said:


> They aren't professional grade .


don't be so sure of that. i have a HF ratchet that i tried to break, and couldn't. i also have a new snap=on ratchet, that is almost a pos. 
and, snap-on is selling some tools that are made in china, and they say "snap-on" on them.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> don't be so sure of that. i have a HF ratchet that i tried to break, and couldn't. i also have a new snap=on ratchet, that is almost a pos.
> and, snap-on is selling some tools that are made in china, and they say "snap-on" on them.


Trust me, that wasn't a put-down....I have several HF tools and I too am satisfied with their performance. But I do not believe that HF markets anything as professional grade.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

jrepp44 said:


> .....Is anyone familiar with the Harbor Freight electric model?...


I've had this All ball bearing model for six months and love it.

Also include this Cut-Off wheel Arbor


----------



## jrepp44 (Jan 6, 2010)

Just to follow up on my original post. I purchased the HF Electric model. Also got a carbide burr from the Internet. Worked out great. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## AngelArs (Sep 8, 2012)

Missouri Bound said:


> I do not believe that HF markets anything as professional grade.


They don't really have to. They cost so much less that even if they break you just return it under warranty and get another one or even buy another one. Still much less than many so-called pro tools. For the DIY-er who may use a tool infrequently HF is a great way to go. You just have to use some common sense when buying their tools. It sounds like the OP is only going to use this tool on one or two projects. If that's the case then that electric model (_44141_) should be more than adequate :thumbup:


----------



## riddlers (Oct 3, 2012)

I had a pneumatic model but not enough compressor to keep it going all the time. I found a used Milwaukee die grinder on an Internet auction and haven't looked back. I used it to do exactly what you are planning to do. Just make sure you have good tips for it.


----------

